# InDesign CS2 text frame fire + brimstone



## tinroots (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the worst time with the whole placing text deal in InDesign CS2 v 4.0.2.633 in 10.4.4. I don't understand it one bit! It's frustrating and I truly end up spending too much time getting nothing done and want to throw my computer out the window!
It is seriously effecting my deadline at the moment, so pppplease help!

I have set up text frames in my master pages, and simply want to flow in text from a word document IN side of my current text frames - and have it auto flow the rest of the pages down. 
But all I can get to occur is flowing only that text frame filled with the text (and having the red plus sign, saying there's more)
or
I can get text to auto flow creating 40+pgs, but NOT INSIDE the text frames! 

Why would that happen? and WHY wont it go INTO my frames!?!?!
I can't find any info on the help or in my books (which suck)
Why doesn't it use the frames from the master pages, what's the point of
master pages then?!

I'm going nuttttts, please offer any and all help!
Any good suggestions for InD CS2 help book?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 30, 2006)

Why not just copy the text to TextEdit (will remove any Word funny-business and change it to raw text) and then paste that into your text frames?

Now if the text frames are on your master pages you have to unlock each one before you can flow text into them. To unlock a master page item on a non-master page just hold command + shift + click and the object will unlock.

Here's a book for ya:
http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/adobeindesign2/index.html


----------



## Akkarin (Apr 3, 2006)

I recently began working in InDesign and at first it is a bit strange; but it is "very powerful" and I think you just lack the skills to open that power up. You know what you want to do but need help to know how to do it. You are half way to being able to use InDesign. To kill that frustration bug you need to do some learning.

I am a member of vtc.com - it is an on-line video tutorial site. I can say the InDesign CS2 tutorial was very well done.

I only buy books for reference but to get up and running I use vtc.com now. You are talking about learning in a much shorter time. I had InDesign cracked in seven days as far as what it can do.

This helped me learn all the Adobe CS 2 applications in about a month! I am not saying it made me an expert; that takes user hours - but I know plenty to get on with now building up my user hours.


----------



## MacGizmo (Apr 20, 2006)

That's so lame Akkarin, why not just help the guy out instead of shilling for your Web site?!!!

Anyway, the solution is simple, though I'm not clear why they do it this way. I'll start from the beginning.

1. Create a multi-page document.

2. Go to master pages and draw the text box on the master page however you want it

3. Now go to page one (or whatever page you want to start the text flow on). Make sure that the page is based on the Master page you created with the text box.

4. *Command + Shift + click* on the text box to "activate" it.

5. Place your text in the text box.

_That part is standard, and you probably already knew all of that. The following is where the solution comes in._

6. The text box now has text filling it, but as you've noticed it doesn't auto-flow to the other pages. *Command + click* on the little red + box as normal to load the cursor with the overflow text.

7. Now go to the next document page based on the master that you want to continue the text on.

8. *Shift + click* on the text frame to have the text flow into it. Make sure you only Shift + click on the frame, NOT Command + Shift + Click. You will notice that the cursor changes to an arrow curving down up and down again if you did it correctly, rather than the little arrow with the chain link. This indicates that it will auto flow to every text frame on a document page based on the master page with the text frame.

In short, you simply need to Shift + Click to "auto-flow" the text.


----------

